# Iz Gubby. I wrote a song.



## Samara (Jun 7, 2012)

Iz Gubby here! I wrote a song today. 

Iz going something like dis:

OOOHHHHHH.....! How I hate this gate!
OH I hates it SOOOO! 
It's always in mah way, oh NOOOO!!
I thumps out nice and loud,
But hooman doesn't help me!
She callz me Goo-bey and gives me a pat,
IZ HATING THIS GATE!
HATE IT!
HATE IT!
OHHHH...how I wish I didn't marks miz Molly with pee,
So I could still give her SNUUUUUUGGLESSS!
Woe iz me! Woe iz MEEEE!!!
Ooo cheerios. 

What do you guyz think? Iz good or what? You should hear me singz it. I singz it SO loud! I don't think the hoomans understand it much though. Lady hooman said she'll teach me semaphore, but I don't think I can hold flags very well. Seems 'spicious to me. Maybe I'll eat 'em. 

:bunnydance:


----------



## BunnyLove89 (Jun 7, 2012)

Haha! That's my new favorite song. :biggrin:

Now Weston wants to try:

My mommy says I is da best
The bestest bunny of all the rest.
If hoomans have mean things to say
I poop on them and run away. 

Dat is all I have so far.


----------



## Samara (Jun 7, 2012)

Weston it's Goobey...I love that song! You iz going to write more, yeah? Sometimes I poop on hoomans too! And then I thump! Iz so funny when they go "Waaaaa!! Poop!"


----------



## doublebunnylove (Jun 7, 2012)

Hehehe...Goobey I think Weston should rite moar tooo!!!!


----------



## BunnyLove89 (Jun 7, 2012)

I writed more to add to my song.

Here goes:

When mommy says "iz time for bed"
I make her give me treats instead.
Once she gives me lots to eat
I go back to bein sweet.

She tricked me tho and put me to bed anyway. 
Least I have my own room now and not stuck in my cage all night. 

My mommy said iz okay if I cant write a whole entire song at one time. My mommy writes poems and sometimes it takes her a long time.


----------



## doublebunnylove (Jun 8, 2012)

I wrote a song too... im not sure if itz any good..

I sit i my house quite as can be 
hopefully mommy or daddy will bring me moar celery!
I nom and nom un till i have a full belly
and sit on mommys lap and watch the telly!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 8, 2012)

Fraggles here. I also have a poem.

I have a Miss.Muppet
Who I bite on the tuffet
Only to be put away

Miss Muppet does binky 
And she is to sneaky
Wont someone please take her
someday...


----------



## Samara (Jun 8, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## BunnyLove89 (Jun 8, 2012)

Iz Weston again. 
I writed a whole song tooday. It no rhyme but iz how I feel.

Ohhh
Why oh why did you take my yogies away?
They were so yummy
And my most favoritest thing!
Me don't care that they aren't healthy,
Because they taste oh so goooood.
I wish you never seen that stoopid thread about yogies.
You hoomans are just jealous
That yous can't have them.
Everything I love, you take away.
Whhhyyy?!
You taked my yogies,
And my favoritest humpy!
Iz not my fault that I shredded it.
You said it yourself
"Is 'hormones'".
Now yous talkin 'bout takin my jelly beans!
Iz not faaaiirr...
NO FAAIIRR!

I iz emotional today... *sniff*


----------



## Samara (Jun 8, 2012)

Iz Pidgey here Weston. I've neber had a yogie before. Hoomans iz saying I'm too little. What dooz they know? If I haz some, I will sharez them! I..I..I think I lubs you!


----------



## doublebunnylove (Jun 8, 2012)

HI!!!! Lucy here!!! and I LOVEEEE YOGIES!!!! THEY ARE SO SO YUMMY!!!
But mommy wont let me have them anymore too even though they are my favorite. 
I really like cold carrots the best though but I get those only 2 times a week


----------



## Samara (Jun 8, 2012)

Iz Pidgey again; I hasn't had carrots yet.  I had a sprig of English lavendar though and it was so nommy! Iz that like yogies I wonder? Or carrots? Being little iz no fun! NO FUN!


----------



## doublebunnylove (Jun 9, 2012)

Bentley here! and I just tried a banana for the first time. Mommy showed me it was real tasty but it smelled funny... but then it got stuck on my foot! I had to lick it off and found out it is AWESOME! I wuv my bananas now!:blushan::blushan:


----------



## fantaysah (Jun 9, 2012)

Ha ha yogies and banana... yallz silly!! inz pepper and my wittle hooman spill tea in da floor an i finz it!!! best fing ever!! but my bummz iz all wetz up too cause i sitz in it whilz i eat


----------



## QueenMab (Jun 18, 2012)

Emilio here, hello

I just loooove your bunny songs, you should post them on my blog! And on my Facebook page! And you will all get famous!
My fav is Weston's song  :bunnybutt:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 18, 2012)

:roflmao: Needs to be on TOP 40 Radio, fur shure!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 18, 2012)

Lubs it! You shouldsmake a mubsic video! I would luv to hear de tunes. :biggrin2:



Keeps up de gweat work! I may has to twry my paw at songs too. :bunnydance:


----------



## Samara (Jun 18, 2012)

:thumbup


----------

